# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Dtection automatique du visage

## stripitu

bonjour  tous,
je suis entrain d'tudier la dtectoin et le suivi de visage dans une squence vido MPEG4.
j'ai une petite ide comment faire, mais la premire tape est d'extraire les images  traiter de la vido, je sais qu'il faut utilis le streaming. Mais moi je veux crire un programme en C qui me servira pour la suite dans la dtection du visage.
pouvez vous m'aider svp
merci d'avance

----------


## Ti-R

Aider comment ?
On ne va pas coder pour toi...si ?  ::?:  
Tu as fait un peu de recherche sur  ::google::  avant de venir nous voir ?

----------


## stripitu

c'est vrai que je suis  la phase documentation et conception.
c'est pas du code que je veux, mais des ide sur la faon de faire.
l j'ai pos mon problme de faon gnrale et je savais pas  qui m'adresser.
je vais de ce pas le mettre sur les forums algorithme

----------


## homeostasie

> Mais moi je veux crire un programme en C qui me servira pour la suite dans la dtection du visage.


As tu fait du traitement d'image?
La dtection de contours, le seuillage, avec les algorithmes appropris vont  tre d'actualit.

----------


## mathieu_t

> As tu fait du traitement d'image?
> La dtection de contours, le seuillage, avec les algorithmes appropris vont  tre d'actualit.


Clair ! Voir bien pire en fait ! Enfin, tout dpend de ce que l'on recherche  faire (c'est encore un sujet largement trait en recherche, donc loin d'tre abouti, et les techniques peuvent tre bien complexes)...
En y repensant je crois bien qu'il existe des librairies de "base" qui font a (en open source)... Si je retrouve le nom, je le ferais savoir.

----------


## Ti-R

> bonjour  tous,
> je suis entrain d'tudier la dtection et le suivi de visage dans une squence vido MPEG4.
> j'ai une petite ide comment faire, mais la premire tape est d'extraire les images  traiter de la vido, je sais qu'il faut utilis le streaming. Mais moi je veux crire un programme en C qui me servira pour la suite dans la dtection du visage.
> pouvez vous m'aider svp
> merci d'avance


Il ne faut pas dcoder tout le flux.
Le mieux serait d'avoir un flux continue, ensuite tu extraits (ds que possible) une image du flux, et tu fais ton traitement dessus... tu ajoutes une information visuel sur ton image pour visualiser ce que ton logiciel  dtect... et voila.  :;): 

Sinon dans les mthodes (j'avais regard un moment donne quand je me penchais dessus), il y a pleins de mthodes, mais disons que la majorit se base sur les yeux/bouches, et sur la teinte de la peau, qui entre en compte.
Mais je pense que la dtection des yeux et de la bouche est le plus "ais" (surtout les yeux), mais si une personne porte des lunettes, ou  de la barde ou  de long cheveux, si il est blond, brun etc etc etc... La cela devient SUPER dur, je ne parle pas de reconnaissance de personnes... car la il faut regarder du ct de l'espace de fourrier, et aussi des rseaux de neurones.

----------


## stripitu

> Il ne faut pas dcoder tout le flux.
> Le mieux serait d'avoir un flux continue, ensuite tu extraits (ds que possible) une image du flux, et tu fais ton traitement dessus... tu ajoutes une information visuel sur ton image pour visualiser ce que ton logiciel  dtect... et voila.


j'ai dj un flux continu qui provient d'une webcam de visiophone. mais je pensais extraire une image sur 3 ou sur 4 pour faire la diffrence et pouvoir suivre le mouvement.
mon problme est que je ne sais pas si je dois moi mme crire un prog pour extraire des trame du flux acquit ou il y a des fonctions toute prte

----------


## Ti-R

Il y a des bibliothques qui le font.
Tu peux le faire  la main pour extraire ton image.

Sinon je te dconseille de dcoder toute les n images.

Car cela dpend de la machine cible.

Le mieux tant de faire, capture de l'image, dtection du visage, insertion des informations visuelles et ensuite seulement tu reprends une nouvelle image lorsque tout est fini pour recommencer le cycle de traitement.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut,

Je connais la bibliothque open cv de chez intel, qui pourrait t'aider dans ta tche.

A+

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Divers articles sur les SVMs parlent de leur application (avec succs  les lire)  la dtection de visages -> kernel-machines.org

----------


## dazz_x

Pour avoir boss sur les applications des splines de lissage, je peux te donner un lien vers une thse plutt claire qui traite de ce sujet dans la dtection de visages dans les squences vidos :
-> Cours et tutoriels Algorithmes
Mais a te promet pas mal de boulot  ::aie::

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

 - les flux optiques sont plutt performants pour faire du suivi. Tu peux donc utiliser a pour trouver ce qui bouge dans ton image.

 - Ensuite, si tu as repr le visage souhait sur les premires images, tu peux t'occuper de TOUTES les suivantes en faisant uniquement en "tracking" sur la zone o se trouvait le visage dans l'image prcdente.

 - Je sais qu'il y a une socit amricaine qui  fait un soft sur le sujet. Ce soft fonctionne bien.

 - Ensuite, le visage est quelque chose de TRES particulier : yeux, bouche, nez sont toujours visible et disposs de manire connu, a aide normment d'avoir ce genre d'information afin de faire la segmentation.



Question : est ce qu'il te faudra reconnatre le visage aprs ???

----------


## stripitu

Merci  tous pour votre aide.

Pour rpondre  toto 13, non il n'y a pas de reconnaissance. Je dois animer un clone aprs. (Mais je en suis trs loin encore).

Pour dazz_x, comme vous dites "pas mal de boulot, en faite j'ai 4 mois, souhaitez moi bonne chance. ::aie::  

Et en fin pour rpondre  Ti-R, la machine cible est un visiophone quip d'un processeur ARM (je dois fais de l'embarque)

Merci encore et je suis toujours ouvert  toutes suggestion. Je vous donnerais ma dmarche finale dans le week end prochain car le 11 je suis suppos commencer la conception
A+

----------

